# Site with bungalows Murcia/Alicante



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Looking for a bit of help finding a nice site within striking distance from Murcia or Alicante airports, can be an hour or so's drive away.

Son and d in law are planning on joining us for a few days April time and will prob need a bungalow/cabin on site. An ACSI site would be a bonus (for us) and I am trawling the book - any recommendations would be appreciated though.

Steve.


----------



## Cervantes (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Steve,
An excellent site approx half way between Alicante and Murcia airports is http://www.marjalcostablanca.com/en/#jqm-home&ui-page=menu-principal-2
It has cabins and is an ACSI site, and has a full range of facilities. We have not yet stayed on this particular site, but have friends who have, and they rate it very highly.
Also excellent is 
http://www.campinglomonte-alicante.es
which is only 1km away from us and which I can vouch for. The only problem is that it is very popular and you may struggle getting a pitch.
Hope you find something, and enjoy the weather - just starting to warm up in April  
Brian


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We are at camping Marjal in Guardamar De Segura, there are bungalows to rent here, & they accept ACSI, the site is 20 minutes from Alicante.

You will have to check with reception for availability as it is very busy at the moment.

www.campingmarjal.com

Hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

You've been to El Berro, they have chalets and are near to Murcia, it's an ACSI and there are discounts for longer stays. Alicante is a bit further away.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

wug said:


> You've been to El Berro, they have chalets and are near to Murcia, it's an ACSI and there are discounts for longer stays. Alicante is a bit further away.


Cheers Wug, yes I've pencilled El Berro in.


----------

